# Dados climatológicos de 2006



## belem (19 Out 2007 às 22:17)

Alguém tem os dados climatológicos de 2006 para os locais:
Ponta do Sol, Funchal, Beja, Lisboa e Porto?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Out 2007 às 22:35)

belem disse:


> Alguém tem os dados climatológicos de 2006 para os locais:
> Ponta do Sol, Funchal, Beja, Lisboa e Porto?



O Wunderground tem todos esses, menos o da Ponta do Sol.
Os dados são de todos os dias e com espaçamento de meia hora.
O único problema é que são apresentados à unidade.


----------

